
Merkel allows prosecution of German comedian who mocked Turkish president - doener
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/04/15/merkel-allows-prosecution-of-german-comedian-who-mocked-turkish-president/?hpid=hp_hp-cards_hp-card-world%3Ahomepage%2Fcard
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503910).

~~~
frik
Why not move the upvotes too??

308 points!!

The other one has only 180 points and therefor will vanish from the frontpage
a lot sooner. It's already on 24th instead of 1th (as it would be otherwise),
so it seems like...

~~~
dang
If you think about how to do this in a fair or precise way you soon realize
that it's hopelessly complicated. For example, we can't just move the points
because some people will have voted for both.

The ranking of a story like that is determined by a lot of different factors,
not just points and timestamp, and I'm not sure that it's important for it to
stay on the front page for much longer than it has. But I appreciate that you
feel differently about it, so we'll roll back the clock on it a bit (easier
than adding points but will have a similar effect).

------
joesmo
If it wasn't clear before, hopefully it's crystal clear now from this idiotic
demand that Turkey is in no position to join the EU in its current state.
Erdogan is human scum and he's making sure of that in many ways these days.

------
hendricius
The reason - it is not because she agrees with the matter. It is because it is
not her job to decide. It is the job of the law to clarify if he is guilty or
not.

------
dijit
Other discussion;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11503910)

